# Hello. I'm Film,epic composer!



## MusicHero (Aug 26, 2019)

Hello. I'm Film,epic composer!
I'm korean,, my major is classical composition
I want to talk here with everyone!

Homepage : https://soundcloud.com/epic_planet

Thank you~


----------



## JEPA (Aug 26, 2019)

welcome home!


----------



## richardt4520 (Aug 26, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## jonathanparham (Aug 27, 2019)

welcome


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Aug 29, 2019)

Welcome! A major in classical music sounds really interesting


----------

